# Ich moechte auch mit dem Fotografieren anfange, aber wie?



## Suchfunktion (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin ziemlich begeistert von der Fotografie,
besonders von Nah-Aufnahmen, wie z.B. 'Blauer Falter' von dementor3d und 'Normalfotografien' (also nicht allzuweit weg), so wie 'Rückblick' von Neurodeamon.
Solche Fotos wuerden mich auch reizen. Also im allgemeinen steh ich nicht so auf Landschafts-/Panoramabilder, aber jedem das seine 

Generell mag ich auch SW-Bilder, aber das mache ich dann mit Photoshop oder aehnlichem.

Da ich bisher nicht wirklich viel fotografiert habe,
wuerde ich mich doch gerne naeher damit beschaeftigen!!

Jetzt ist die frage:
Was benoetige ich als Grundausstattung?

Es sollte sich moeglichst im geringen rahmen halten, da ich Auszubildender bin und nicht wirklich das geld fuer ne super Ausstattung habe.
Normale handelsuebliche Digitalkameras bringen aber irgendwie den 'Moment' nicht wirklich auf's foto, und analoge Kameras waeren auch schlecht, da ich nicht die Moeglichkeit habe, die Filme selbst zu entwickeln, bzw. die finanziellen moeglichkeiten, alle Fotos entwickeln zu lassen. Also waer ne einigermassen anstaendige Digitale schon ganz okay, so dass ich die Bilder direkt auf den Computer uebertragen kann. Wie gesagt: Ich hab bisher nicht wirklich viel mit dem Fotografieren zu tun gehabt, aber es interessiert mich ungemein, weil ich es immerwieder krass finde, wie man gewisse Augenblicke festhalten kann. Ich bin ein totaler Fan von Fotografien 

Die kamera benoetigt auch keinen allzugrossen Speicher, da ich eh immer mit Notebook rumrenne und die Bilder dann gleich auf den Schlepptop ueberspielen kann.


Also nochmal ne zusammenfassung meiner Wunschliste:
- Fuer einsteiger geeignet
- Moeglichst kostenguenstig (nicht billig, denn etwas Qualitaet soll schon sein)
- Digital

Auf was muss ich da achten? Was empfehlt Ihr mir?
Wieviel muss man da mindestens investieren?


----------



## HipLipp (1. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
also ich finde die Sony kameras eignentlich alle super, jedenfalls im Einsteigerbereich. Es ist viel mehr die Frage was du ausgeben willst, nicht was man ausgeben kann 
Mein Tipp: Sobald du ne Kamera hast, geh raus und amch Bilder von allem was dir gefällt, versuch probier einfach mal verschiedene Perspekiven aus und schauen was dein Style ist., und übe dich in gedult und warte lieber mal was bis sich ein besseres Bild ergeben könnte.
Mfg
HipLipp


----------



## Suchfunktion (1. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

natuerlich weiss ich dass ich nicht von anfang an gute Bilder machen kann,
dazu fehlt halt die erfahrung 

Also ich denke es sollte auf jeden fall unter 500euro bleiben, da ich wirklich nicht allzuviel Geld zusammenkratzen kann..

Achja:
Es werden hauptsaechlich 'Stille' Dinge fotografiert, also keine Bewegungen oder so..
(Falls das wichtig ist fuer die Entscheidung)

Es geht mir halt nur darum, dass ich nicht in einen Laden gehen moechte und willkuerlich die erst beste guenstige Kamera kaufen will, die dan nicht zu gebrauchen ist.
Fuer nen armen Auszubildenden sind schon 200euro ne gaaanze menge


----------



## foto50 (3. Oktober 2005)

Hi

Zu allererst: natürlich macht das Foto immer noch der Fotograf, nicht die Kamera. Die Technik wird da recht oft überbewertet. Aber es ist schon klar, daß wenn man sich etwas eingehender mit Fotografie beschäftigt nicht um eine etwas kostenintensivere Ausrüstung herumkommt.

Falls du dich wirklich tiefer in das Medium Fotografie vorwagen willst, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall ein Spiegelreflexsystem empfehlen. Zum einen gibt es hier durch Wechselobjektive mehr Möglichkeiten für deinen Lieblingsbereich (Makroobjektive), zum anderen kann man eine SLR-Ausrüstung auch "modular" kaufen, d.h. du mußt nicht alles auf einmal kaufen sondern anfangs nur das notwendigste und später, wenn mal ein paar Euros mehr übrig sind, das Spezialzubehör (z.B. besseres Makroobjektiv, Makroblitz, etc...)

Der Nachteil bei den meisten digitalen Spiegelreflexkameras ist der Verlängerungsfaktor bei den Brennweiten. Das dürfte aber für dich eher weniger relevant sein, da bei Nahaufnahmen eine höhere Brennweite kein nennenswerter Nachteil ist.

Die Wahl der Marke hängt größtenteils von sehr subjektiven Faktoren ab. Mit dem Hintergedanken, die Ausrüstung später eventuell zu erweitern sollte man aber auch ein Auge auf das (derzeit vielleicht noch nicht erschwingliche) Zubehör punkto Verfügbarkeit und Qualität haben.

Aus diesem Grund bin ich z.B. ein absoluter Nikon-Fan. Hier wäre z.B. bei Ebay ein D50 oder D70 Starterkit ungefähr zu dem Preis der dir vorschwebt durchaus realistisch. Die Objektivpalette sowie sonstiges Zubehör sind hier einfach umwerfend.

Als Objektiv für Nahaufnahmen würde ich dir für den (kostengünstigeren) Anfang ein Normalobjektiv (z.B. Nikkor 18–55mm/3.5–5.6G ED) empfehlen und dazu eine sog. Nahlinse - schraubt man vorne auf das Objektiv rauf. Zwischenringe (die kommen wie es schon heißt zwischen Kamera und Objektiv) sind zwar auch recht günstig, man verliert allerdings viel Licht - und davon hat man bei Nahaufnahmen ohnehin schon nicht zuviel.

Apropos Licht: für gestochene Nahaufnahmen ist ein Ringblitz (SB-21 bei Nikon, gibts aber auch günstigere z.B. von Hama) unumgänglich. Bei knapper Kasse müßte man aber eher auf Sonnenlicht zurückgreifen und mit Alufolie oder weißem Papier als Reflektor improvisieren. Nachteil dabei ist allerdings die mangelnde Flexibilität und daß man sich manchmal eine dritte oder gar vierte Hand wachsen lassen sollte   

Na ... da hab ich jetzt mehr geschrieben als geplant, aber ich hoffe, das hilft dir bei deiner Entscheidung.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Oktober 2005)

foto50 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Als Objektiv für Nahaufnahmen würde ich dir für den (kostengünstigeren) Anfang ein Normalobjektiv (z.B. Nikkor 18–55mm/3.5–5.6G ED) empfehlen und dazu eine sog. Nahlinse



Hi,

für den Anfang ist eine Nahlinse sicherlich eine gute Idee. Die Qualität ist recht gut und
es kostet bei Weitem nicht das, was ein spezielles Makro-Objektiv kosten würde.
Allerdings würde ich mir an deiner Stelle überlegen, ob es wirklich so ein Zoom sein muss,
oder ob du nicht lieber eine sogenannte Festbrennweite 50mm kaufen solltest.
Die 50mm Festbrennweiten haben den großen Vorteil einer deutlich höheren Lichtstärke
und die Abbildungsqualität gegenüber "Billig-Zooms" ist deutlich besser.
Der Nachteil dabei ist natürlich die geringere Flexibilität.
Soviel zu dem Thema Spiegelreflex, die ich auch ganz klar bevorzuge.

Aber schauen wir doch trotzdem mal kurz in Richtung Kompaktkameras:
Wenn du tatsächlich jetzt erstmal anfangen möchtest und das Budget stark begrenzt ist,
dann wäre es doch auch denkbar, dass du eine gute Kompaktkamera kaufst, diese nutzt
solange du mit ihr zufrieden bist. Wenn der Spaß an der Fotografie dann größer wird und
der Wunsch nach mehr Möglichkeiten unerträglich wird, dann kannst du die Kompaktkamera
immernoch gegen eine ordentliche Spiegelreflex tauschen. Bis dahin ist zwar die "alte"
Kompaktkamera nicht mehr viel Wert (Verkauf), aber die SLR sind bis dahin auch ein
Stück günstiger bei gleicher Leistung. Insofern hält sich der Verlust in Grenzen.

Ein Kollege von mir schwärmt z.B. von der Minolta Dimage A1,
die auch in deinem Preisrahmen liegen dürfte.
*Links:*
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/19/61.htm
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Konica_Minolta/minolta_dimagea1.asp

Als etwas teurere Alternative gäbe es da die neuere Minolta Dimage A2,
die u.a. eine höhere Auflösung hat.
Nur zu deiner Info auch hier noch ein Link zum Lesen:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Konica_Minolta/konicaminolta_dimagea2.asp


----------



## Suchfunktion (3. Oktober 2005)

foto50 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Aus diesem Grund bin ich z.B. ein absoluter Nikon-Fan. Hier wäre z.B. bei Ebay ein D50 oder D70 Starterkit ungefähr zu dem Preis der dir vorschwebt durchaus realistisch. Die Objektivpalette sowie sonstiges Zubehör sind hier einfach umwerfend...


Die D70 soll, wenn man sie im preis/leistung mit der D50 vergleicht, soweit ich weiss, doch schlecht abschneiden, oder?
Ich hab gehoert dass die ca. 200euro preisunterschied nicht voll gerechtfertigt sind!?
Naja egal.. ich mag die D50, sieht gut aus und hat gute Bewertungen 
Ich schau's mir mal naeher an. Danke.




			
				Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Ein Kollege von mir schwärmt z.B. von der Minolta Dimage A1,
> die auch in deinem Preisrahmen liegen dürfte.
> *Links:*
> http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/19/61.htm
> ...


k, danke, ich ziehs mir mal rein 
Vielleicht finde ich ja was schoenes 

Kennt ihr zufaellig noch alternativen zu eBay?
Denn die zeiten, wo bei eBay alles spuehrbar billiger ist, sind auch vorbei.
Ausserdem halte ich nicht so viel von eBay (innere Einstellung *g*) und ich kaufe auch nur von Privatpersonen, bei denen ich mir die Kamera vorher ansehen kann, weil sonst sitze ich auf dem Ding und bekomme es nichtmehr wieder weg, weil der Verkaeufer keine Retouren macht.

Bin fuer jede Info dankbar, wo ich noch guenstige (gebreauchte!? muss ja net gleich top neues model sein ) herbekomme!!

Thanks.


----------



## Maniacy (7. Oktober 2005)

Hey Folks

Ich würde dir für den Anfang zu einer analogen Spiegelreflex mit einer oder zwei Festbrennweitenobjektiven und vielleicht einem Umkehrring raten und dann mit Schwarzweissfotografie anfangen.

Als erstes ist zu den Gründen zu sagen:
Digitale Kameras haben zwar den Vorteil, dass nicht jedes einzelne Bild Geld kostet, aber dafür ist die Auflösung/Qualität/Lichtstärke besser.
Von einem Zoomobjektiv würde ich am Anfang auf jeden Fall abraten. Festbrennweiten zwingen dich dazu, in einem bestimmten Rahmen zu agieren, was dir besser und schneller Kenntnis von deinen Möglichkeiten bringt. Ausserdem sind diese wie schon gesagt lichtstärker und es treten keine sog. Verzeichnungen auf, die bei preiswerten Modellen u.U. dazu führen können, dass das Ergebis so unnatürlich wirkt, dass du es dir nicht an die Wand hängen kannst, weil es schrecklich aussieht und niemand weiss warum ;-)

Also Vorschlag: Sieh dich bei Ebay nach alten Kameraausrüstungen um!
Eine alte Minolta ist mit mehreren Objektiven und Blitz und Stativ heutzutage schon teilweise für unter 150 € zu haben. (Ich habe auch schon eine ganze Kameraausrüstung für 150 € erworben, weil ich ein paar Teile daraus für meine alte brauchte, das aber in der Qualität einzeln teurer gewesen wäre.)
Also angebracht wäre vielleicht ein Objektiv mit 50mm, eins mit einer Brennweite zwischen 120 und 200 mm und für die Makrofotografie ein Umkehrring. Mit diesem kannst du das Objektiv sozusagen verkehrtherum auf den Verschluss schrauben und Makrofotos machen.

Und auf digital würde ich solange verzichten, bis du dir Grundkenntnisse angeeignet hast oder dir eine digitale Spiegelreflex leisten kannst.

MfG
Mani


----------



## Norbert Eder (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

jetzt ist es bei mir auch so weit. Ich hab vorgestern eine Canon EOS 350d bekommen und versuche mich gerade in den tiefen und weiten welten der Objektive, Filter etc. einzulesen.

Hat hier jemand ein paar gute Links zu diesem Thema auf Lager?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

eine ganz nette und sehr gur verständliche Einführung findet ihr unter
http://www.br-online.de/wissen-bildung/thema/fotografie/index.xml

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Norbert Eder (16. Oktober 2005)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Chrisu (16. Oktober 2005)

Und noch einen weiteren sehr guten Lehrgang findet man unter:
--> http://www.fotolehrgang.de/

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## satans nichte (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi!
Da ich selber Anfängerin und SChülerin bin kann ich dir vielleicht ein bisschen weiterhelfen. 
Ich fotografiere seit gut 2Jahren und hatte das Glück,dass mein Vater ein Fotofeak war und ich somit zwar alte,aber durchaus brauchbare Spiegelreflexkameras zu hause hatte. Nach einem halben Jahr hatte ich wiederum Glück,nämlich die Digitale Kamera der Firma in die Hände zu bekommen.Doch nun zum Eigentlichen:
Ich habe am Anfang alles fotografiert: Tiere,Menschen,häuser,Landschaft. Die Qualität war mehr schlecht als recht,aber ich habe gemerkt,dass unter 200 Fotos einmal ein richtig gutes war.Dieses habe ich mir angeguckt udn "analysiert". D.h. wie habe ich es gemacht,wo,welches Lcicht,welche Einstellung. Dadurch habe ich gemerkt,dass ich menschen gut und Tiere schlecht Fotografierte.
Hiermit hatte ich natürlich schonmal `ne gute BAsis für die Suche nach der lange ersehnten eigenen Kamera.
Ich habe mich nach einer günstigen (ebenfalls höchstens 500€),aber doch recht Ordentlichen Kamera umgesehn.
Ich habe diese (Koadak Easy Share DX6490) dann direkt nach derPhotokenia gekauft,da sie ein Auslaufmodell war und somit recht grünstig (ca.200 €) 
Du musst nach so etwas gucken und da gibt es teilweise echt günstige Angebote. Ich persönlich würde von eine DSRL abraten,da ich finde die KAmera ist nicht soteuer,aber das entsprechende Objektiv.
Als Grundausstattung habe ich eigentlich nur meine KAmera und ein Stativ. 

Also: Schau dich um,lass dich vor ORt beraten. Sag deine Konkreten vorstellungen und man kann dir am besten helfen.


----------



## Suchfunktion (17. Oktober 2005)

Hiho, hat sich in der zwischenzeit was getan.
Habe heute erfahren dass mein (vor 3 jahren) verstorbener Grossvater fuer mich eine Lebensversicherung angelegt hatte und ich die zum 01.12. ausgezahlt bekomme.. is ein nettes Suemmchen bei zusammen gekommen (18 jahre lang jeden monat etwa 20 DM) und dann reicht mein geld wohl doch fuer etwas mehr.

Ich denke so im 800euro-Bereich sollte doch etwas Digititales mit Spiegelreflex machbar sein, oder?

Hab mir heute Ne Fotografie-Zeitschrift gekauft ("FOTOHEFT" [Ausgabe 11/2005] heisst sie.. kenne mich da net so aus mit Foto-Zeitschriften..) in der Hoffnung, mal einen halbwegs guten Testbericht zu finden.. gab leider nix an testberichten *g* war auch mehr sone Spontanaktion heute morgen am Kiosk.

Naja, back to topic:
Werde mir wohl selbst ein schoenes Weihnachtsgeschenk machen und mir ne Digi SR kaufen.

Preis kann so um die 800Euro liegen.. (das "KANN so" wollte ich schon immer mal sagen  )

Hat da jemand empfehlungen?
Gibt es die naechsten 2 Monate irgendwas super tolles neues auf das ich mein Augenmerk richten sollte?

Bin auch nicht abgeneigt, eine gebrauchte Kamera zu kaufen, aber von eBay distanziere ich mich! 

Also dann wollen wir die Empfehlungs-Trommel nochmal neu starten.. her mit euren Vorschlaegen!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Oktober 2005)

Meine Tipps, wie schon so häufig in den vergangenen Jahren:

1. Die Objektive machen das Bild. Kauf keine teure Kamera und dann eine billige "Scherbe" dazu.

2. Einer der ganz großen Vorteile der Fotografie mit Spiegelreflex gegenüber kleineren Kompaktkameras
ist die Möglichkeit, mit Tiefenschärfe zu spielen. Um das gezielt nutzen zu können, sollte die
Kamera unbedingt eine sogenannte Abblendtaste haben! nur mit Hilfe dieser Taste kannst du
die Schärfe in den unterschiedlichen Bildebenen beurteilen, bevor du abdrückst.

3. Überlege dir, was du anfangs primär fotografieren möchtest. Es gibt kein Universalzoom für
Weitwinkel bis Tele in wirklich guter Qualität. Entscheide dich lieber erstmal für eine Richtung.
Sinnvoll könnte der leichte Telebereich zwischen 80 und 120mm Brennweite sein, weil das hervorragende
Brennweiten für Portraits sind.

Zukaufen kann man später immernoch, wenn man möchte. Aber schlechte Objektive
kannst du später wegwerfen, wenn du was besseres haben möchtest und versuchst,
die ollen Scherben zu verkloppen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Suchfunktion (18. Oktober 2005)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Tipps, wie schon so häufig in den vergangenen Jahren:
> 
> 1. Die Objektive machen das Bild. Kauf keine teure Kamera und dann eine billige "Scherbe" dazu.


Ja, is natuerlich verstaendlich.



> 2. Einer der ganz großen Vorteile der Fotografie mit Spiegelreflex gegenüber kleineren Kompaktkameras
> ist die Möglichkeit, mit Tiefenschärfe zu spielen. Um das gezielt nutzen zu können, sollte die
> Kamera unbedingt eine sogenannte Abblendtaste haben! nur mit Hilfe dieser Taste kannst du
> die Schärfe in den unterschiedlichen Bildebenen beurteilen, bevor du abdrückst.


Thanks! Werde es bei der Auswahl beruecksichtigen.



> 3. Überlege dir, was du anfangs primär fotografieren möchtest. Es gibt kein Universalzoom für
> Weitwinkel bis Tele in wirklich guter Qualität. Entscheide dich lieber erstmal für eine Richtung.
> Sinnvoll könnte der leichte Telebereich zwischen 80 und 120mm Brennweite sein, weil das hervorragende
> Brennweiten für Portraits sind.


Primaer fotografieren? Uhm..


			
				Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...ich bin ziemlich begeistert von der Fotografie,
> besonders von Nah-Aufnahmen, wie z.B. 'Blauer Falter' von dementor3d und 'Normalfotografien' (also nicht allzuweit weg), so wie 'Rückblick' von Neurodeamon.
> Solche Fotos wuerden mich auch reizen. Also im allgemeinen steh ich nicht so auf Landschafts-/Panoramabilder...


Also ich bin mehr so der Fan von Makroaufnahmen 



> Zukaufen kann man später immernoch, wenn man möchte. Aber schlechte Objektive
> kannst du später wegwerfen, wenn du was besseres haben möchtest und versuchst,
> die ollen Scherben zu verkloppen.


Stimmt..


Naja danke erstmal fuer die Kritik und Ideen 

Weitere Vorschlaege? Her damit..
mfg


----------



## Leola13 (18. Oktober 2005)

Hai,

dem von Martin gesagtem ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen.  

Bei deiner Preisvorstellung kämen (meiner Meinung nach) folgende Modelle in Frage : 
Nikon D50, Nikon D70, Canon 300D, Canon 350.

Test und Datenblätter gibt es bei digitalkamera.de 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Suchfunktion (18. Oktober 2005)

Danke Leola13


----------

